# hostapd and ath9k

## kondor6c

I have a DWA 552 (PCI atheros wireless N) that I'm trying to get running as an access point, I have followed most of the Gentoo wiki on creating a Wireless access point except that when I try to start hostapd it fails saying:

rmdir[ctrl_interface]: No such file or directory

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/hostapd'                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: hostapd failed to start

recent /var/log/messages:

2011-03-02T16:30:06.630408-07:00 dusk kernel: [65281.517413] ath9k 0000:04:05.0: PCI INT A disabled

2011-03-02T16:30:06.630424-07:00 dusk kernel: [65281.517432] ath9k: Driver unloaded

2011-03-02T16:30:06.671388-07:00 dusk kernel: [65281.558655] ath9k 0000:04:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

2011-03-02T16:30:08.232388-07:00 dusk kernel: [65283.119245] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: CO

2011-03-02T16:30:08.232409-07:00 dusk kernel: [65283.119293] ieee80211 phy12: Atheros AR9280 Rev:2 mem=0xffffc90011920000, irq=20

2011-03-02T16:30:08.290409-07:00 dusk kernel: [65283.177557] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

2011-03-02T16:30:16.764857-07:00 dusk /etc/init.d/hostapd[20479]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/hostapd'

2011-03-02T16:30:16.766106-07:00 dusk /etc/init.d/hostapd[20471]: ERROR: hostapd failed to start

/etc/conf.d/net:

modules_wlan0=( "!iwconfig !wpa_supplicant" )

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

--snip (pppoe creds)--

mode_wlan0="master"

essid_wlan0="notreadyyet"

channel_wlan0="8"

config_wlan0=( "null" )

/etc/conf.d/hostapd:

INTERFACES="wlan0"

CONFIGS="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"

OPTIONS="-v"

/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf:

interface=wlan0

driver=nl80211

logger_syslog=0

logger_syslog_level=0

logger_stdout=0

logger_stdout_level=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ssid=notreadyyet

country_code=US

wpa=2

wpa_passphrase=PASSPHARSE

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=CCMP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

hw_mode=g

uname -a:

Linux dusk 2.6.37-ck #9 SMP Tue Mar 1 21:23:24 MST 2011 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1075T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

the only other information I think I could provide would be the kernel config, but that's too long, but I do have the appropriate drivers as modules.

If there is anything more I could do or if someone could at least point me in the right direction I would appreciate any help.

Thank you.  :Smile: [/code]

----------

## kondor6c

Okay I replaced -v with a -dd (because it was giving me the version then quiting)

now I am getting this errorr:

Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

ctrl_interface_group=0

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 3

nl80211: New interface mon.wlan0 created: ifindex=10

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 10

Could not set interface mon.wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

Again any help would be nice. Thank you.

----------

## cwr

I've got hostapd running on an ath9k card, though I don't know about the 'N' part of

the driver,  but  I haven't seen anything about rfkill.  Try cranking up the debug level

in /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf,  and see if any useful intormation comes up.

Will

----------

## kondor6c

Thanks for your reply, I think it is something that the device isn't setup for. I have linux-firmware installed however I'm running ~amd64. I'm going to try doing compat-wireless from the pentoo overlay.

----------

